
Ask HN: What are your favorite IRC channels? - ideals
I know all the cool people are on Discord but where are you spending time on IRC?<p>Also what are your favorite IRC clients or tools you use?
======
zzo38computer
I wrote my own IRC client. I am often on #esoteric on Freenode. I do not use
Discord.

